# In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. April 2012)

*In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

Hallo, 

ich habe das Problem, dass bei den Kopfhörern für MP3-Player immer nach 1-2 Monaten das Kabel kaputt geht und ich nur noch auf einer Seite Sound habe.

Weiß jemand wie ich das vermeiden kann oder kennt Modelle die da robuster sind?


----------



## Iceananas (12. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

1. Welche In Ears waren das? Was für ein Stecker? Gerade oder gewinkelt?
2. Wie bewahrst du die In Ears auf, wenn du sie nicht benutzt?
3. Wie trägst du den Player beim Musikhören? In der Hosentasche?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

1. Unterschiedlich, habe schon viele probiert.
2. Liegen normal irgendwo aufm Tisch rum.
3. Ja Hosentasche oder kleine Extratasche in der Hose.


----------



## Research (12. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

Faustregel: Je dicker das Kabel desto schwieriger ist es sie zu brechen. Aber speziell Inear sterben sehr schnell. Mein kleiner Bruder kann ein Lied davon singen. Kauf dir welche von Koss. Die brechen zwar auch, du bekommst aber lebenslänglich Ersatz.


----------



## Iceananas (12. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

Ja bei Kabelbruch kann man die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, wenn die wirklich nach 1-2 Monaten kaputt gehen kannst du ja erstmal Ersatz verlangen. 

Normalerweise ist es so, dass gewinkelte Stecker die Buchse schont und gerade Stecker das Kabel (vorausgesetzt dir Buchse ist oben).
Am meisten gehen Kabeln kaputt, wenn man die Kopfhörer falsch aufbewahrt, z.B. ohne auszustecken um den Player wickeln, das darf man nicht tun! Bei teuren Kopfhörer ist immer eine Aufbewahrungsbox dabei, die würde ich auch immer benutzen.

Da ich die eigentliche Ursache nicht erkenne, kann man auch keine gezielte Empfehlung geben. Die lebenslange Garantie von oben wäre ne Möglichkeit, allerdings sind die In Ears von Koss nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.

Vielleicht wäre Shure SE215 was für dich. Das Kabel ist da austauschbar, also musst du nicht gleich den ganzen Hörer wechseln. Der ist natürlich nicht ganz billig, das bekommt man auch einen sehr guten Klang, vorausgesetzt du magst es basslastig


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (13. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

Danke für die Antworten!
Um den Player wickeln tue ich das Kabel nie, liegt alles einfach aufm Schreibtisch.

Werde demnächst mal gucken, was es so gibt und wie dick die Kabel sind.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

Hm, ich habs noch nie geschafft meine Kopfhörer so zu schrotten...
Und dabei wickel ich sie immer um die Hand und dann nochmal um sich selbst, also so gut wie die engsten Biegeradien, die es gibt...
Meine Sennheiser CX300 halten seit mittlerweile ca 1 Jahr...
MfG


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (18. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*

Naja auch bei dem Sennheiser CX300 finde ich einige Kommentarre wie:
"Die verarbeitung sieht wirklich gut aus, aber dem ist nicht so!

Bei diesem Preis erwartet man doch, dass der Kopfhörer nicht nach 2 Monaten defekt ist!!!!!!"
oder
"das ist jetzt mein 2ter Sennheiser CX 300 II In Ear Kopfhörer und auch mein letzter!
Bei  dem ersten hatte ich nach 6 Wochen einen Kabelbruch an der  Y-Kabelverbindung und bei dem zweiten nach 8 Wochen einen Kabelbruch im  Winkel-Stecker, und das alles bei vorsichtiger Handhabung, bin von  diesem Produkt Qualitätsmässig sehr entäuscht,"

(Quelle: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision In-Ear-Kopfhörer (1,2 m Kabellänge, 3,5 mm Klinkenstecker, Tragetasche, Earadapterset S/M/L) schwarz )

Entweder ist da immer Glück bei oder einige machen etwas falsch.


----------



## Iceananas (18. April 2012)

*AW: In ear Kopfhörer-Kabel immer defekt.*



Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> Entweder ist da immer Glück bei oder einige machen etwas falsch.


 
Kommt drauf an wie oft man die in einem Zeitraum benutzt 

Sennheiser ist aber wirklich nicht für gute Verarbeitung bei In Ears bekannt.


----------

